
People are getting robocalls about their “derogatory” Trump posts - odammit
https://gizmodo.com/people-are-getting-robocalls-about-their-derogatory-t-1820819203
======
tonyquart
I got multiple calls from 4 numbers since maybe 3 months ago, and when I
Googled the number, I found a nice information at
[https://www.lemberglaw.com/lemberg-law-uncovers-dirty-
dozen-...](https://www.lemberglaw.com/lemberg-law-uncovers-dirty-dozen-
robocallers/) that those numbers have been investigated by some law firms. I
think we should always report those numbers to the authority, and let the
authority do the rest.

